# trouble shooting a stihl 028 super wood boss



## octane_10 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Trouble shooting a Stihl 038 super wood boss*

I have a Stihl 038 super wood boss. I starts great, idols great and even revs up great. When I start to cut with it, it goes dead. It will fire right back up and will go dead every time I try to cut with it. The chain is sharp. Could it be a compression issue or something else.


----------



## octane_10 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a stihl 028 AV super wood boss. I starts up fine, it idols fine, it even revs up fine. The problem is every time I try to cut with it it dies. The chain is sharp. Could it be a compression issue?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like there is a possible leak in the fuel pump pulse hose or the carburetor is just set too lean. May try opening up the high speed adjustment about 1/8 to 1/4 turn out.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

you could have a compression issue, a bad impulse line or intake boot. Does it just die right out or stumble and die? You could also have a bad fuel line,or restriction in the carb that only shows up under load and you may have and issue with the clutch . And just to let you know the 028 has not been made in some time and the parts are becoming harder and harder to get . Many items are no longer available from stihl for instance the carburetor is nla.


----------



## octane_10 (Oct 7, 2009)

the saw will cut 5-10 seconds after the chain comes under load then it will die out like it is running out of fuel. I don't think it is the clutch because the saw does not stop abruptly, but rather sputters out


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Check your fuel line,impulse hose and intake boot


----------



## octane_10 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks, I appreciate the help. It will be about three days untill I can look at it but I will let you know how it turned out. Thanks again


----------



## octane_10 (Oct 7, 2009)

I finally got a compression tester and the saw reads 170. I got a pulse line and a carb boot put on but I broke the fuel line when I removed the carb for rebuilding. I have ordered a new fuel line and I am awaiting its arrival. As soon as I get this on I will let you know how it turned out.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I would suggest before you mess with the carb, since the fuel line broke when you removed the carb, replace the fuel lines and see how it runs, IMHO, the worst thing you can do is mess with a working carb. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

170 is kind of high,the normal readings are 100 to about 130 psi. the saw will run with it as low as 80 . When you get a high reading like that its either you have gas build up in the cylinder from it being flooded or you have a high carbon build up on top of the cylinder and piston.


----------



## octane_10 (Oct 7, 2009)

I installed a new pulse line, carb boot, fuel filter, and fuel line. I put new gaskets in the carb and did some adjustment on it. The saw runs like brand new now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## octane_10 (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah, I think it was fuel build up from being flooded. I installed a new pulse line, carb boot, fuel filter, and fuel line. I put new gaskets in the carb and did some adjustment on it. The saw runs like brand new now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

happy to help


----------

